# CBS RUNNING LATE - Sunday 10/19



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Attention all CBS Sunday Night Season Passes - the Jets and Oakland Game ran way over (overtime). Pad your Season Passes for tonight by at least 45 minutes!!!!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

45 minutes is enough.


----------



## dconner (Mar 13, 2004)

Does this mean The Unit won't be shown at all tonight?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dconner said:


> Does this mean The Unit won't be shown at all tonight?


It will be on, just 44 minutes late.

Eastern and Central time zones.

Mountain and Pacific should be normal programming at normal time.

phox


----------



## dconner (Mar 13, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> It will be on, just 44 minutes late.
> Eastern and Central time zones.
> phox


Are you sure they wouldn't just yank the episode, since it would interfere with local affiliates' 11:00 news?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dconner said:


> Are you sure they wouldn't just yank the episode, since it would interfere with local affiliates' 11:00 news?


Yes, 99% sure.

CBS would only yank it if the game went an hour long,
anything less than an hour and they just slide the nite.

I am typing this from a computer located within a CBS affiliate, looking at the official CBS contingencies for game overruns.

As to how the local affiliates might handle things, I can't guarantee.
Pretty sure the CBS Affiliate agreement stipulates you must air what they air.
There could be clauses allowing them to air the programming in the middle of the night however.
I would think the news anchors would mention this when the news starts, if they were going to do this.

ETA: Now I've done it. Gone and identified myself. Wouldn't be too hard to figure out there is only one CBS Affiliate in SLC, and figure out who was working that night that had access to the Football Contingencies. 

ETAA: Well, I guess that answers the question. If you are watching The Unit now, or if you are watching your local 11:00 news.

phox


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Whew! Got The Unit in its entirety. I normally only pad 30 min, but for The Unit I've taken to padding a full hour.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

IMO, CBS needs to move this show to a different time and/or day. Unless they want it to die.


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm getting tired of DL it from amazon. Added 1 hour pad to the season pass. This is a bad spot for the show


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect if it had more fans, it wouldn't have been moved into that time-slot in the first place. Now it has to perform in a tougher time-slot to earn its keep, or it won't deserve to continue.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

9 more weeks of NFL.


----------

